# Naked Lunch vs. Jest



## cheryl (Jul 22, 2009)

I own Jest but have been wanting Naked Lunch... are they really similar? Should I bother buying Naked Lunch?


----------



## n_c (Jul 22, 2009)

I have both, I like naked lunch more than jest. Jest is frostier and has some peach to it, at least to me it does, naked lunch has more pink.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 22, 2009)

I have both as well...and I love Naked Lunch more than Jest...except for me, my skin picks up more of the peachy color. Either way, I think Naked Lunch is a must-have.


----------



## missjewell (Jul 22, 2009)

I liked Jest better myself, I had hopes of Naked Lunch after reading all the great reviews but it was really didn't show up on my like I hoped, I had to really apply it. I am NW20/25 btw.
Jest is pinkish on me, hardly any peach


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 23, 2009)

I like Jest the best, I love the frostiness and it shows up very peach on my NC15 skin.


----------

